# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Hair fibers - the illusion of density...

## Tracy C

I tried Toppik this past month and I am very happy with it. I don't need very much so the little can I bought has been lasting quite a while. Anyways, I know there are other similar products so I have been searching to see what else is out there to try. I found a product called X-fusion that I am pretty sure is exactly the same thing as Toppik. I also found products called Nanogen and Surethink. Then I found that Hairmax has their own brand of hair fibers. It looks like the Hairmax product is actually Surethick hair fibers with the Hairmax name screened on the bottle in place of Surethick's name. Hairmax's price is better per gram than Toppik, so I have been thinking about giving the Hairmax brand a try since I am also happy with my laser comb.

I was looking at the various brands just a few minutes ago to try to make a final decision on which brand to try next and I saw that Hairmax is having a special offer right now. The price is $9.00 less than regular price, so I just ordered a bottle. I don't know if the Hairmax product is as good as Toppik, but I am willing to try it. Especially since it is on special offer for a while.

BTW, when I bought my can of Toppik, I also bought the spray applicator. I hate that stupid thing. It does not work as well as they show in their videos.

----------

